# Trade of Marion could be coming?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

By Scott Bordow, Tribune Columnist

Steve Nash will be introduced today as the newest member of the Phoenix Suns. Quentin Richardson may soon join him in the backcourt.
If all goes according to plan, the Suns will hold a third press conference in a few weeks — to announce that Shawn Marion has been traded for a big man.

The Suns know the small-ball team they've put together in free agency — with Amare Stoudemire at center and the thin 6-foot-7 Marion at power forward — won't work in the long run.

Oh, Phoenix would look pretty, score a lot of points and make the playoffs — recall the Kevin Johnson-Tom Chambers-Dan Majerle-Jeff Hornacek Suns' teams of the late 1980s and early 1990s — but the undersized lineup would get killed defensively and on the boards when it matters most — in the postseason.

Plus, there's the not-so-little matter of Stoudemire's vehement objection to playing center on a full-time basis. The Suns aren't about to alienate their poster boy and star player.

The only reasonable option, then, is to trade a perimeter player for a much-needed center.

Which is where Marion and his $86 million contract come in.

Marion is a terrific talent. He was one of only two NBA players — along with Minnesota's Kevin Garnett — to rank in the top 30 last season in points, rebounds, steals, blocks and minutes played.

But Marion is not an impact player. He doesn't take over games in the fourth quarter. He doesn't demand the ball when games are on the line. His shooting percentage has dropped three straight seasons as he's become more reliant on the 3-point shot.

Marion would be a terrific second or third option on a playoff team. Problem is, the Suns are paying him to be a superstar, and he isn't.

The question is, what kind of big man can Phoenix get for Marion?

more...
http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=24717


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

So Chandler for Marion straight up?Though i do not know if this works financially


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I think it is unlikely.

We are not desperate for a center. We have the best 1,2,3 rotation in the league with Q and Amare at PF. We can win 50 games with a role player at center.

Our goal is the playoffs and everything else as a bonus. Next year we will have our pick , Chicago's pick and the MLE to get a center.

I doubt we are trading Marion for a center. 

If anything it will be JJ because he will have to get an extension next year.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

Trading JJ over Marion would be a big mistake, imo. QRich is not a good ball-handler. His strengths are catch-and-shooting, and rebounding (the offensive strengths of Marion). Even with Nash at PG, having a second ball-handler in the back-court is crucial if the team wants to be more fluid in their offense (especially if they are smaller than other teams). JJ's the second-best ball-handler and passer on the team by a large margin, and he has the size and quickness to defend 3 positions on the court.

JJ may be up for an extension next year, but I'd rather have JJ at whatever he makes plus a solid C than keeping Marion + JJ. I think a C could be more easily acquired using Marion, too, than trying to work out something with JJ's relatively miniscule salary. 

Dampier is the player that might make the most sense to target. A straight up trade for Damp wouldn't work because Damp might become a BYC player if he gets an increase to Marion's salary level. But maybe a Damp/Eschmeyer + future 1st for Marion/Voskuhl + future 2nd would work. 

I like the looks of a lineup that has..

Pg - Nash, Barbosa, Eisley
Sg- QRich, Jacobsen
Sf- JJ, Cabarkapa
Pf- Stoudemire, Vroman
C- Dampier, Lampe, Eschmeyer

That's a lineup with great length, and versatility. The Warriors 1st rounder could become pretty good, too, since they'll be without a real starting C themselves. The Warriors can trade JRich for some help at another position to allow Dunleavy to slide to SG and Marion to move in at SF.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't like that bench, but it might be a possible scenario. Interesting. I actually think Damp is an overrated chump, but he would be a ginormous upgrade over anything we're looking at now.

I also think Q-Rich and JJ would be a nice 2/3 tandem. Richardson is an aggressive, three point shooting rebounder with nice finishing ability, while JJ is a more passive, mid range/floater type with a nice handle and good passing instincts. They'd probably work out well. Q-Rich is almost like a mini-Marion.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the bench is pretty decent, actually. 

* Barbosa should see his game continue to improve, and he's a great high-energy player with shut-down defensive abilities. His length makes him a possible pair with Nash in the backcourt if the Suns decide to go small (instead of having to play small).

* Jacobsen, with a PG like Nash along with JJ, should be able to flourish in his role as a spot-up shooter. Jacobsen also played some surprising D after Mike D took over last year; given that he was considered a poor defender in college, any D out of him is a boon.

* Cabarkapa was one of the surprises last year, although he never quite found his rhythm again after that Fortson foul. I think another summer and a pre-season under Mike D's system will allow Cabarkapa's strengths to flourish. 

* Vroman, as long as he gets to play PF and isn't forced into playing C, should be a decent pickup. Certainly, having him play a backup role to Amare instead of possibly a starting role next to Amare is better. I like Vroman as a nice replacement for Voskuhl in this lineup, as he can run the court and has a good face-up game.

* Lampe/Eschmeyer backing up Dampier means the Suns have a high-upside kid who can bring some inside-outside ability at the C positon, and a hard-nosed veteran to pick up fouls and add muscle down low when Damp is out. No one on the Suns roster, now, can even bring just the scrappy front-court play of Esch. 

The one thing the bench lacks is experience. Esch and Eisley are the most experienced, but they are the least talented of the whole group. Still, the current Suns squad isn't exactly bursting with veteran savvy off the bench, either. The veteran savvy will come from Nash, QRich, Damp, etc.. and I'm cool with that.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Rumor going around, that a PHX fan told me about (PHXFan20). Marion and fillers for Magloire and Fillers. Rumors of Marion being traded are on Hoopshype.com and he said that they were talking about Jamaal on ESPN.com I couldn't find it though.

Nash/JJ/Q/Amare/Mag

Jesus.:laugh:


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

Magloire dosen't sound like the worst fit. I like the trade....


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Magloire would be AWESOME! :yes: 

We already have great passers and shooters with Nash, Q and JJ... And the PF of the CLOSE future in Amare... We don't need a dominant center. How would we split the shots?! Put a nice rebounder there and let the others do the scoring!

In our bench... Jacobsen, Vromam, Eisley, Lampe and Cabakarpa give great help too! To finish... Barbosa is a huge talented player and is going to give a lot of happiness to Phoenix in the future!

Besides Magloire... What do you think of:
Dalembert, Stro Swift, Pollard or Elson to do the same job?


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

New Orleans is not going to give up Magloire for anything short of a true star that can replace him at C. He's signed cheaply for the next couple of years, and he's emerged as one of the top young C's in the game. It's nice to dream, but let's face it.. players like Magloire are going to be very hard to come by.

Revisiting the Dampier S&T angle, if Q is matched by the Clippers, how does this deal sound?

** The Warriors trade Dampier + Jason Richardson
** The Suns trade Marion + Jacobsen + a future protected 1st

Jason Richardson's another highlight reel player, but I really like how he emerged as a solid 19 pt, 7 reb a game guard. He actually averaged more rebounds than Quentin Richardson did, and he's a better finisher close to the basket. Put him at SG, move JJ to SF, and slot in Dampier at C. With Amare and Nash, that's a pretty awesome starting five.

PG- Nash, Eisley
SG- JRich, Barbosa
SF- JJ, Cabarkapa
PF- Amare, Vroman
C- Dampier, Voskuhl, Lampe

I'm thinking the Warriors might bite on this since Jacobsen is a favorite of their new coach, Mike Montgomery. Marion would play SF, and Dunleavy could slide to SG. Their team would look like this.

PG- Fisher, Claxton
SG- Dunleavy, Jacobsen
SF- Marion, Pietrus
PF- Murphy, Robinson, Biedrins
C- Foyle, Davis

I think every day a deal fails to get done for Dampier, the stronger the chances we have of being in the mix to land him. He's a legit C, and if you look at his per 48 the past 3 years, he actually was pretty consistent (and healthy). Foyle splitting time for the previous two years cut down on his total numbers, but I think he'll put up a steady double-double with a couple blocks to boot. Considering we've lacked a real C for.. forever, I think this is a good way to go.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

That's definitely an interesting take, but do you really feel Golden State would go for something like that because the coach likes Casey? He's not the one making the moves over there. Actually, Mullin is, so that brightens things up. :laugh:

That also compounds our defensive problem. If we make a trade, we need to get substantially better defensively.

Honestly, right now it looks like our centers are going to be Joel Przybilla, Jake Voskuhl and Tractor Traylor. We can speculate all we want about the Dalembert's and Magloire's of the league, but we're probably going to start next season with a minimum level center.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I dont think we can sign both Pryz and Taylor. I would like Scott Williams the most, , becuase he is a veteran and cna hit the outside shot.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Sing Joel and play Lampe at C !


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Play Lampe at C?! :no: 

Would not work, dude. His competition is a lot stronger than in the summer league... He would struggle in defense, which is what we need in a center... Not a scorer, but a Defensive Monster!

Lampe can't defend... Yet... Give him 2 or 3 more years. :sigh:


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> Play Lampe at C?! :no:
> 
> Would not work, dude. His competition is a lot stronger than in the summer league... He would struggle in defense, which is what we need in a center... Not a scorer, but a Defensive Monster!
> ...


you are definetly right !

btw CSKA Moscow is about to sign Jake Tsakalidis ! how about the Suns will still him back ?!


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> btw CSKA Moscow is about to sign Jake Tsakalidis ! how about the Suns will still him back ?!


I don't know if we actually add something with Jake... He's not that good on defense...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

There are a number of reports saying that the efforts to work out a sign and trade of Dampier have stalled. The problem is that no one wants to give up two quality players for a 30 year old guy with one good year. But GS is unwilling to take back a bad contract.

Right now GS has about $45 million in salaries with Davis and Robinson coming off contract next summer. It looks like they are planning to simply wait and go in the free agent market next summer. Taking on long term contracts of backup players makes no sense for them.

Now even Dampier is being quoted as saying he might have to take an MLE contract. But if the Clippers match on Q, the Suns could offer about $8 million more than an MLE over six years.

In theory the Hawks could offer a much bigger contract, but they do not want to do a contract of more than three years. Dampier wanted to leave a bad team so he is hardly attracted to a worse one.

The Clippers could offer Dampier a big contract, but they seem intend to on making Kamen their starting center and besides they're cheap.

If the Warriors hold tough on not taking back bad contracts, the Suns might be the best choice for Dampier. To get him without giving up any players looks almost too good to be true, but it is not as far fetched as it seemed a few weeks ago.


----------

